# Need Help With Drop Boxes!?..



## btfilms (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello. Does anyone know how to build a Drop Box here. all we are dropping is one sheet of cloth about 8 feet by 16 feet and then a whole bunch of 1.5" glitter flakes.


----------



## Van (Feb 3, 2007)

Sure ! I've built a ton of them. What's your situation. Theatre? Sound stage? How heavy is your fabric? How are your electric skills ? Rigging a box to drop via a solenoid isquite simple but it does require a modicum of skill with wood, electrics, and rigging. How big of an area do want the drop to happen over, eg. a 8 " wide x 6' long box Or do you want the banner to drop in the middle of stage and other boxes located all over the place so the drop happens over a whole large area. ?????
??


----------



## Footer (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sure Van has your answer. Just be sure whatever you rig (pull string release or solenoid) that you figure out where any vents are in the space that can blow the fabric off course. Yes I know if sounds like that is stupid, but getting fabric to drop just how you want it take a bit of skill and practice. How it is folded and how/if it is attached to the box in any way (small pieces of gaff) can really make a difference in how it flies.


----------



## btfilms (Feb 3, 2007)

well the fabric is probably going to a pretty light fabric. the glitter is well just nylon circle pieces. The fabric will drop down about 20 feet. it will be 8 feet wide. we are planning on doing just one in the center. the show is Dreamgirls by the way. I don't know if you know that show. but it will drop down for a photo shoot. also for the glitter its for the finally and i want a like waterfall of glitter to drop down. i don't no if drop boxes are the answer to it but it was the first thing that came to mind. my skills are decent. i have done a lot of rigging and electric work. but my hope is that the boxes will be rigged for a pull string b/c i really don't want to mess with the electrics. i hope this helps you figure out what i need to do. THANKS!


----------



## Footer (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it going to fall on someone, or just fall? Fishing weights on the bottom of the unit might help it fly better. Building the box is rather easy, and just rig a loose pin hinge to it, and make sure the pin only has enough travel to release and then can't go any further. They aren't that hard to do, and I am sure you will be able to do it. Just get enough lead time so you can test it/trouble shoot it to get the fabric to fly the way you want, because half the time if not properly folded it just falls in whatever chunk it is folded in.


----------



## btfilms (Feb 3, 2007)

its just going to fall. its going to fall behind someone standing about 4 feet in front of it.


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2007)

I assuming you mean for this scene:


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2007)

If you want a glitter effect, a fiber optic curtain is really the best way to do it. It can look innocuous when not illuminated, but when lit it sparkles.


----------



## btfilms (Feb 3, 2007)

yup thats the scene and we don't got the budget for the fiber optic curtain. that would be really nice but we got to do with what we can afford


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## btfilms (Feb 3, 2007)

Arlington Virginia.


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2007)

Do you have a local drape supplier that you maintain a good relationship with?


----------



## btfilms (Feb 3, 2007)

no... not really


----------



## Van (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok Sorry to be dense here, and I want to make sure I have everything right. Arfe we talking about two seperate effects ? < i'm not using the word drop intentionally, since I don't want to confuse myself or anyone else, and make them think I'm talking about a curtain when I say drop> 
From you second post I gathered that the fabric is a "backdrop" for the photoshoot scene. Does it need to go away after that scene ? If so you'll want to do a "roll-drop" more than likely. How large of an area do you want to drop the glitter over ? I'm thinking and 8 foot wide box Or do you need something wider. Actually the Electrical actuation of a drop box is quite simple and the parts are easily availible from Grainger. The Solenoids I prefer using are 120 and can be wired directly to a dimmer so it makes triggering them as easy as bumping a channel , or if you prefer run cable to a backstage area, near the P.A. or A.S.M. and they can trigger it with an aux. power switch. 
So you answer those two questions and I'd be happy to draw you something.


----------



## btfilms (Feb 4, 2007)

The drape dose have to go away after that number. and yes a 8' wide box to drop the glitter is fine. we might have 2 one on both sides of the stage. thanks. if you could draw something up. that would help a lot!!! Thanks again.

Ben troung


----------



## Footer (Feb 4, 2007)

Van said:


> Ok Sorry to be dense here, and I want to make sure I have everything right. Arfe we talking about two seperate effects ? < i'm not using the word drop intentionally, since I don't want to confuse myself or anyone else, and make them think I'm talking about a curtain when I say drop>
> From you second post I gathered that the fabric is a "backdrop" for the photoshoot scene. Does it need to go away after that scene ? If so you'll want to do a "roll-drop" more than likely. How large of an area do you want to drop the glitter over ? I'm thinking and 8 foot wide box Or do you need something wider. Actually the Electrical actuation of a drop box is quite simple and the parts are easily availible from Grainger. The Solenoids I prefer using are 120 and can be wired directly to a dimmer so it makes triggering them as easy as bumping a channel , or if you prefer run cable to a backstage area, near the P.A. or A.S.M. and they can trigger it with an aux. power switch.
> So you answer those two questions and I'd be happy to draw you something.



Would have to agree with Van, I thought you wanted a piece of fabric to come out of a drop box then fall on the floor, not that you wanted a backdrop for a scene. A roll drop would be the way to go if you do not have fly space. If you want the glitter to come down you could rig it in a snow bag of sorts (if you want more info on that, just ask).


----------



## btfilms (Feb 4, 2007)

ya. we have a 50 year old hand crank fly system which is very very noise but we are going to hang it off one of the poles. I was thinking about doing a snow bag. but there are very big vents above the pipes so there would be glitter falling through out the whole show. which is not wanted at all. and this is for the very end of the show so it would have to last that long.


----------



## Van (Feb 4, 2007)

btfilms said:


> ya. we have a 50 year old hand crank fly system which is very very noise but we are going to hang it off one of the poles. I was thinking about doing a snow bag. but there are very big vents above the pipes so there would be glitter falling through out the whole show. which is not wanted at all. and this is for the very end of the show so it would have to last that long.


 
Cool,If my wife will let me, I'll work on something tonight at home. I have a date with my daughter to watch " Barbi's Fairytopia: Mermaidia" So I might not get it 'till the morning. Had to come in to work and build a necklace and tiara for a photo shoot in the morning, so the wife might insist on some quality "Weekend Time".


----------



## btfilms (Feb 4, 2007)

its all good. take your time. the lumber isn't coming in till tuesday so we can't really do to much right now. thanks though!! I owe you one!


----------



## Van (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry I got slammed at the last minute. Apparently I'm supposed to be a good Husband and get all my work done at home and on the job. Don't these people realize I've got ControlBooth issues to take care of ????? here's a drawing of a rolldrop config. I throw some instructions together and throw a drawing of the drop boxes together as well and post them asap.


----------



## btfilms (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks Van! I can't wait to see them! Thanks a bunch bro! I understand. its alright. i have to build compression legs for 16 platforms for this show so i have been busy at work doing those!!! and i am the only one doing them! so ya its fun! oh and i got side tracked while screwing the legs together and my gun slipped and hit my hand. wooo boy. i got a big old welt on my hand now! fun huh? thanks again for this!


----------



## Van (Feb 7, 2007)

No prob. Hey I know where you are coming from, I gave myself the ultimate "Makita Finger" once when I tried to drive a phillips bit through the palm of my hand. Luckily I was driving with my right hand and it was my left that got hit. I couldn't open my hand for two days cause the tendons were so swollen. Ouch.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Van, did you mean to attach an image to your second last post?


----------



## Van (Feb 8, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Hey Van, did you mean to attach an image to your second last post?


 

... Uhhh No No , I was uh going to wait until today, cause it's so much easier to go back and edit the message then go to advanced editing and add the attachment later.... Yeah, That's the ticket ! 

Thanks for catching that, Chris.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree. It is SO much easier to add an attachment later...

Just keeping people awake and on their toes...


----------



## Van (Feb 15, 2007)

btfilms, I'm so sorry I spaced out this week. I just got buried under our annual fund-raiser. Here's th edrawings I promised. Questions ? don't hesitate to email me.


----------



## avkid (Feb 15, 2007)

What application does a .dwg file require to open?


----------



## Footer (Feb 15, 2007)

avkid said:


> What application does a .dwg file require to open?



AutoCAD, vectorworks, or a viewer program... 

like.. http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=2952277&linkID=2475161
or
http://www.infograph.com/products/dwgviewer/

I have not tried either, so I can not comment on how good either are.


----------



## Van (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah the Autodesk DWGviewr works fine and offer support for a wide variety plotters, and printer outputs. Vectorworks will import a .dwg and allow you edit it, which autodesks viewer will not. Of course if you have a copy of AutoCAD no problem either. BTW BTfilms if you need this in another format let me know I can export it in almost anything.


----------



## btfilms (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks VAn!! No I have Auto CAD so dwg works fine. Thanks again. but one question how do you trigger this thing? and where could i get the Dormeyer Solenoid from? i think thats what it is at least. thanks again.


----------



## Van (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh yeah I guess you'd want to know those things huh ? Sorry I'm completely scatter-brained lately. The solenoid is availible at Grainger, Don't worry they deliver everywhere. the solenoid it a 110v version, I preffer to tie it into a close dimmer set to a non-dim, then make a "bump" button on the board. Or depending on your board just make a real quick cue. There are other solenoids available if you have issues with the 110v stuff Dormeyer makes a 24v with almost all the same characteristics, but it does a pretty large power supply < high amps> .

As far as those drawing go be sure to follow the notes where it says to bolt through the material you make the bottom out of. That's a very important safety thing, a screw just wont cut it there. 

Good luck don't hesitate to e-mail with questions if necessary, contrary to what Chris15 believes I'm notalways on here. But I am alway reciveing e-mail.


----------



## dreamist (Aug 25, 2009)

Van said:


> Actually the Electrical actuation of a drop box is quite simple and the parts are easily availible from Grainger. The Solenoids I prefer using are 120 and can be wired directly to a dimmer so it makes triggering them as easy as bumping a channel , or if you prefer run cable to a backstage area, near the P.A. or A.S.M. and they can trigger it with an aux. power switch.



Van,

Do you (or anyone else reading this) have a part number on the solenoid that you have found that you prefer? There are plenty of 120v solenoids on Grainger, and I was just wondering if you'd found one that you preferred.. I need to build 3 or 4 drop boxes for an upcoming show and am hoping to cheat and use your research ;-)

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## highlandmist11 (Jan 17, 2010)

Van said:


> Sure ! I've built a ton of them. What's your situation. Theatre? Sound stage? How heavy is your fabric? How are your electric skills ? Rigging a box to drop via a solenoid isquite simple but it does require a modicum of skill with wood, electrics, and rigging. How big of an area do want the drop to happen over, eg. a 8 " wide x 6' long box Or do you want the banner to drop in the middle of stage and other boxes located all over the place so the drop happens over a whole large area. ?????
> ??


 
Van,
Sounds like you may be able to help on a related question. 1st year TD MFA grad student so we are talking theatre. I have used a flag drop before, and am trying to adapt the technology to drop individual leaves. I was wondering if you could tell me what type of solenoid system is typically used and perhaps where I could find more info on it...e.g. pricing, availability, etc. I looked on McMaster-Carr - but they have a huge selction of solenoids and I am not sure what type I am looking for. The only one I have used was basically a doorbell type switch, with small pins inserted into cylinders, that when you hit the switch the pins came loose and the flag dropped. Sorry if this is a strange question. I am taking an "elegant solutions" class and the prof is less than helpful. I really appreciate any info you could give.


----------

